# Grained Cabinet Doors



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

These doors and frames were Grained using just Powdered Pigments in one color....The surrounding walls have a subtle Faux Finish even though it can not be seen in the photo... Although this is a simple looking Graining, The Powdered Pigment dries so fast you do not have a moment to spare.


Michael Tust


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wait a minute, you say that was using one color of pigment? How the heck did you do that? Those are gorgeous! Do you have a before or progress picture?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

He ain't lying when he says there isn't alot of play time with powdered pigments. Probably one of the nicest pigments you can use for graining though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Stunning, as always Michael.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful job. :thumbsup:


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful as always!
Sage


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You did it again. I am still tempted to say you are just taking pictures of real wood cabinets.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> Wait a minute, you say that was using one color of pigment? How the heck did you do that? Those are gorgeous! Do you have a before or progress picture?


I think I took some in progress pics.... I will check this week... When you can achieve Good Gradation, or a few different values,then one color can appear to be more. 


Thanks

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> He ain't lying when he says there isn't alot of play time with powdered pigments. Probably one of the nicest pigments you can use for graining though.


Powdered Pigments are Incredible !


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> You did it again. I am still tempted to say you are just taking pictures of real wood cabinets.


Ha....

Thanks !


Michael Tust


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

wowzas!!!
so, those used to be white? this is crazy. can you explain the process or too much? or top secret 
Good sh*t!!!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Mod Paint Works said:


> wowzas!!!
> so, those used to be white? this is crazy. can you explain the process or too much? or top secret
> Good sh*t!!!


They were that UGLY PINK Pickled Oak...... Several coats of Basecoat sprayed on them....The Powdered Pigment was brushed on the area,then a brush...or sponge was used to create the design... Then a badger brush used to soften it... After that 3 coats of Oil Poly Sprayed on... 

Not Easy on large areas.. :thumbsup:


Michael Tust


----------

